# Subsonic filter with XLR connectors?



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I just need a simple subsonic filter. I would prefer to have something with XLRs on it so I can stick with "normal" cables from my processor to the BFD, subsonic, and then to the amp. The filter needs to be adjustable, but not variable if that makes sense. I just need to get it set once and leave it there (I'm ok with swapping components to modify the circuit if need be).

Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The only HPF units I'm aware of are RCA connections. The Reckhorn B2 and Elemental Designs eQ.2 come to mind.


----------



## nht1259 (Nov 24, 2010)

Do you have a recommendation for one over the other? Elemental Designs versus Reckhorn?


----------



## mrderrick (Sep 5, 2010)

Check out Marchand Electronics.
I think that Phil offers an in line passive crossover that can be configured to you needs.
If you don't see what you are looking for, give Phil a call.


----------

